# STIHL 029 Spitting gas from muffler, won't start



## ROOKIE (May 31, 2005)

Stihl model 029s ran fine saturday sunday it would not even hit. When starting it gas ran out of the muffler. I thought it flooded but after an hour of sitting it did the same thing again. HELP.


----------



## lostone (May 31, 2005)

Have you checked to see if you are getting spark? How much are you having to pull on the start cord before you start getting gas out of the muffler, a few times or are you pulling a bunch times before the gas starts flooding out the cylinder?


----------



## ROOKIE (May 31, 2005)

No, I kept thinking it was flooded.


----------



## ROOKIE (May 31, 2005)

I don't know on the first attempt to start it. But' on the other tries I pulled just a few times and it spit gas each time.


----------



## lostone (May 31, 2005)

First you will have to find out if you are getting spark, just trying to figure out if it is the spark or if your carb is needing rebuilt because it is just dumping to much gas into the intake and flooding it out. There are other things I'm sure and people with alot more knowledge of saw engines than I have but getting some information will help them to give you an answer, now I have a question to the engine mechs here, if the key was sheared would this cause it to not fire and act like this? but if the saw was running fine then all the sudden wouldn't work after being used I would think if it was the key it would have acted up when the saw was being used the last time?


----------



## ROOKIE (May 31, 2005)

Thank you lost, When I get home I will check for spark. If it is sparking, what would you try next?


----------



## whatsnext (May 31, 2005)

Don't be in such a rush. You probably have a crankcase full of fuel. Make sure that is gone and then look for a spark. If you have spark and compression the worst case is that you need to RB the carb.
Good Luck, John........


----------



## lostone (May 31, 2005)

One more question also, is the air filter clean?


----------



## ROOKIE (May 31, 2005)

John, how would I get the fuel out of the crankcase. Sorry if this is a "ROOKIE QUESTION".


----------



## ROOKIE (May 31, 2005)

LOST: The air filter is new, it just came out of the shop and has been used twice since the tune-up.


----------



## whatsnext (May 31, 2005)

lostone said:


> First you will have to find out if you are getting spark, just trying to figure out if it is the spark or if your carb is needing rebuilt because it is just dumping to much gas into the intake and flooding it out. There are other things I'm sure and people with alot more knowledge of saw engines than I have but getting some information will help them to give you an answer, now I have a question to the engine mechs here, if the key was sheared would this cause it to not fire and act like this? but if the saw was running fine then all the sudden wouldn't work after being used I would think if it was the key it would have acted up when the saw was being used the last time?


Flywheel keys just don't break. They need a reason like a loose flywheel. Lawnmowers break keys all the time becuase people hit rocks and stumps so the mower blade stops faster than the flywheel. Did you stop your saw real suddenly? If you're going to start pulling flywheels 'just to make sure' do yourself a favor and buy the correct puller and do it right. To answer part of your question though your saw will stiill have good spark with a sheared key. The timing will be off though it's hard to verify this without a way to check the timing. Also there is always the chance that to flywheel will stop moving in the correct spot if the key is sheared.
John.........


----------



## lostone (May 31, 2005)

Thanks John, I am wondering if it isnt the spark then its the needle valve not seating properly causing it to flood out, he's saying he just got it back from the shop and that it has a new air filter, I wonder if the fuel filter and spark plug where replaced as well? in other words wondering if something got into the fuel line to the carb when the filter was replaced or if it could be a bad plug? but until he finds out if he has spark or not I would think this is irrelevant.


----------



## whatsnext (May 31, 2005)

ROOKIE said:


> John, how would I get the fuel out of the crankcase. Sorry if this is a "ROOKIE QUESTION".



1.pull the spark plug.
2. Drain the gas tank.
3. Make sure the switch is on 'off'.
3.5 hold the throttle wide open.
4. Pull the starter a bunch of times.
5. flip the saw upside down and pull it a few more times(make sure that you do this where no dirt will get into your engine).
6. Take a break.

If you can figure out how to put the piston at TDC you can do steps 1 through 2 and then just let the saw sit in the sun while you do something else. Just don't be in such a rush. If your life depends on getting the job done always have a spare saw.
John.......


----------



## ROOKIE (May 31, 2005)

Thank you John: I will follow thes directions. My small spare saw did save me sunday. I am a Rookie so you patients is appreciated.


----------



## ROOKIE (May 31, 2005)

Lost: The plugs, fuel filter, air filter,plug wire,and ignition module were listed on the work order from the local stihl dealer.


----------



## whatsnext (May 31, 2005)

ROOKIE said:


> Lost: The plugs, fuel filter, air filter,plug wire,and ignition module were listed on the work order from the local stihl dealer.


Is this work the Stihl dealer did recently? If so take it back and let him do the job you just paid him to do. If not learn to do it yourself.
John......


----------



## lostone (May 31, 2005)

whatsnext said:


> Is this work the Stihl dealer did recently? If so take it back and let him do the job you just paid him to do.
> John......


I agree, if he was into the ignition and fuel system, then I would take the saw back and have him repair it.


----------



## Grande Dog (May 31, 2005)

Probably the spark arrestor screen.







Grande Dog
Master Mechanic
Discount Arborist Equipment and Tree Care Supplies


----------



## ROOKIE (May 31, 2005)

WOW:JOHN, I will take it back to the dealer. As far as learning to do it myself, I thought I might learn from you guys and I think I have. I did not mean to bother you, but thank you again for helping a "ROOKIE LEARN TO DO IT HIMSELF" I will read this forum and not ask questions. Maybe this will help me learn to do it Myself ANd lostone thank you for trying to help, I felt like I could get some ammunition to take with me to the dealer.


----------



## lostone (May 31, 2005)

Grande Dog said:


> Probably the spark arrestor screen.


----------



## fubar2 (May 31, 2005)

i dont think john meant not to ask questions. keep askin em, its how you learn.


----------



## Fish (Jun 1, 2005)

I agree, i would look at the spark arrest screen first. A plugged up exhaust
might be the only trouble, which in turn fouled the plug.
I am curious about the dealer's work earlier. What did he do exactly to
the ignition module? Replace it? What did he charge you for? What did he
say he did? How old is the saw? Let us know.


----------



## ROOKIE (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you to everyone who had the patients to help me. I followed the advice of several of you. I drained the gas pulled the plug, checked for spark, and drained the gas from the cylinder and let it sit a while. The saw fired right up. It ran good and did not flood out. I am now checking the spark arrester screen. I have learned from you guys and thanks again. Please be patient with the Rookies on this board, as long as they don't act like pros. FISH the saw is three years old it is a 290 stihl farm boss. It would not run when I took it to the dealer. He said he would tune it up. The invoice said spark plug air filter ingnition module and plug wire. He charged to replace all. Around $200.00


----------



## lostone (Jun 1, 2005)

Good to hear its running Rookie. I wonder what caused it to flood out the first time tho compared to now?


----------



## ROOKIE (Jun 1, 2005)

I am checking the spark arrester for clogs. I understand that it may cause it to load up. Also , I don't know if this would have made it load with fuel but I turned it off right after running it hard, I did not allow it to idle down before shutting it off. I will let you know what I find in the spark arrester screen. THANKS!


----------



## Fish (Jun 1, 2005)

Does the dealer drive a Porshe? I am skeptical of the whole situation, and I usually
give the dealer/shop/mechanic the benefit of doubt.
A weak metering spring, or leaky needle could have been your trouble from the 
start, as ignition failures are ???? rare. And in earlier times, the ignitions had a lifetime warranty, the Stihl Platinum techs can elaborate on the warranty dates for us.
I am only a polished aluminum tech.
But after shutting down next time, don't worry about idling down crap, loosen the
gascap to relieve any built up pressure[if any], listen for any sound. A partially clogged vent can cause the saw to run hot, and in turn, cause the saw to build up
pressure in the tank after shut down. Not real common in Stihls, but worth checking.
Also avoid this dealer. Just my opinion. Or he should at least be obligated to pressure test your carb needle for you, as your saw is flooding, and he just did a 
tuneup/raping on you. Also ask for the old ignition module, I will ebay it for you. It 
is probably fine.


----------



## ROOKIE (Jun 1, 2005)

Thank you Fish. I will find a new Stihl Dealer. He is who I bought the saw from. He has built a new building since I bought the saw from him. Maybe I am a stock holder and don't know it yet. Friends have told me the same thing about the ignition module. I am happy with the stihl products that I own and won't change brands just dealers. The saw is runnig fine and has not flooded again. THANKS


----------



## Cut4fun (Jun 1, 2005)

$200 to fix a $330 saw when new. Whew, stihl dealer for profits. They need to cut out the middleman.


----------



## njforestfire (Jun 2, 2005)

I thought that was really high too. From what ROOKIE said, it sounds like he has been charging the same to all his customers to afford a new building.

"But after shutting down next time, don't worry about idling down crap, loosen the gascap to relieve any built up pressure[if any], listen for any sound." 

Good point from Fish and I do the same - never had any issues or problems.


----------

